# OCZ ZX Series 1250 W



## crmaris (Apr 18, 2011)

OCZ recently released a new line of hi-end PSUs in order to keep up the pace with the competition, since the Z series counts many years in production. The new ZX series consists of three 80Plus Gold and fully modular PSUs that feature a single +12V rail and boast that they are designed with maximum performance in mind. The ZX 1250 will be the test subject of today’s review.

*Show full review*


----------

